
The Flame - Latest Cyber Espionage Tool Deployed to Middle East? - marklabedz
http://www.securelist.com/en/blog?weblogid=208193522
======
ColinWright
For other discussions and stories, see here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033224> bbc.co.uk

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033225> bbc.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033242> bbc.com <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033315> securelist.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033481> wired.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4033541> wired.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034879> verelo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035300> abc.net.au

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035485> securelist.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035641> reuters.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4035833> novainfosecportal.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4036025> securelist.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038014> bbc.co.uk <\- "Fix" found

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038051> gizmodo.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038200> scmagazine.com.au

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4038206> washingtonpost.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4039136> (deleted)

